# Any last guess please scan on Thursday!!!



## Butterfly2

Hi I have my 20week scan this Thursday!! So looking forward to finding out if, that's if baby shows us! Whaddya think boy or girl?:happydance:
Thanks for guessing xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 33


----------



## ButterCup17

i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!


----------



## sunshine523

Guessing boy


----------



## Katt36

Boy! How cute are legs up in the pic!! Looks relaxed. :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Boy!


----------



## Katiie

Head makes me think girl, nub makes me think boy, so boy!!


----------



## Louise88

:blue: :)


----------



## capegirl7

Guessing girl


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## Butterfly2

ButterCup17 said:


> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!

Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:


----------



## lucky_star

Boy


----------



## ButterCup17

Butterfly2 said:


> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!
> 
> Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:Click to expand...

mine's at 12:45. i know, i'm so nervous too that they wont be able to tell- especially because i have a huge gender reval party planned for the 5th, so i really need to know haha! i see my OB today for my monthly, so i'm going to ask her if there's anything in particular i can do to maybe improve chances on baby being cooperative (i've read drink juice to make it active, but then i've read don't drink juice b/c it could move too much!) i'll let you know what she says :)


----------



## Butterfly2

ButterCup17 said:


> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!
> 
> Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> mine's at 12:45. i know, i'm so nervous too that they wont be able to tell- especially because i have a huge gender reval party planned for the 5th, so i really need to know haha! i see my OB today for my monthly, so i'm going to ask her if there's anything in particular i can do to maybe improve chances on baby being cooperative (i've read drink juice to make it active, but then i've read don't drink juice b/c it could move too much!) i'll let you know what she says :)Click to expand...

Yes please let me know what she says.. I drink a lot of orange juice at the moment.. Think its what I'm craving lol I never used to drink it before I was pregnant but I'm going thought 4 cartons a week!!


----------



## TwilightAgain

:pink::flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

I think boy. X


----------



## ButterCup17

Butterfly2 said:


> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!
> 
> Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> mine's at 12:45. i know, i'm so nervous too that they wont be able to tell- especially because i have a huge gender reval party planned for the 5th, so i really need to know haha! i see my OB today for my monthly, so i'm going to ask her if there's anything in particular i can do to maybe improve chances on baby being cooperative (i've read drink juice to make it active, but then i've read don't drink juice b/c it could move too much!) i'll let you know what she says :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please let me know what she says.. I drink a lot of orange juice at the moment.. Think its what I'm craving lol I never used to drink it before I was pregnant but I'm going thought 4 cartons a week!!Click to expand...

she said don't do anything out of the ordinary, just go as your typically would. she said by this far along there is no reason the tech shouldnt be able to tell the gender! hope she's right!! ONE MORE DAY...YAY!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mumofone25

id say boy x


----------



## Moolia

It's a tricky one but I'm going to guess girl based on skull!


----------



## Butterfly2

ButterCup17 said:


> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!
> 
> Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> mine's at 12:45. i know, i'm so nervous too that they wont be able to tell- especially because i have a huge gender reval party planned for the 5th, so i really need to know haha! i see my OB today for my monthly, so i'm going to ask her if there's anything in particular i can do to maybe improve chances on baby being cooperative (i've read drink juice to make it active, but then i've read don't drink juice b/c it could move too much!) i'll let you know what she says :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please let me know what she says.. I drink a lot of orange juice at the moment.. Think its what I'm craving lol I never used to drink it before I was pregnant but I'm going thought 4 cartons a week!!Click to expand...
> 
> she said don't do anything out of the ordinary, just go as your typically would. she said by this far along there is no reason the tech shouldnt be able to tell the gender! hope she's right!! ONE MORE DAY...YAY!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay less than a day left!! Can't wait till we see our little bubbas on the screen.. Il be on the look out to see what your having.. Good luck and hope it goes well and we both get to find out xx:hugs:


----------



## bumpin2012

my guess would be boy!


----------



## ButterCup17

Butterfly2 said:


> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!
> 
> Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> mine's at 12:45. i know, i'm so nervous too that they wont be able to tell- especially because i have a huge gender reval party planned for the 5th, so i really need to know haha! i see my OB today for my monthly, so i'm going to ask her if there's anything in particular i can do to maybe improve chances on baby being cooperative (i've read drink juice to make it active, but then i've read don't drink juice b/c it could move too much!) i'll let you know what she says :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please let me know what she says.. I drink a lot of orange juice at the moment.. Think its what I'm craving lol I never used to drink it before I was pregnant but I'm going thought 4 cartons a week!!Click to expand...
> 
> she said don't do anything out of the ordinary, just go as your typically would. she said by this far along there is no reason the tech shouldnt be able to tell the gender! hope she's right!! ONE MORE DAY...YAY!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay less than a day left!! Can't wait till we see our little bubbas on the screen.. Il be on the look out to see what your having.. Good luck and hope it goes well and we both get to find out xx:hugs:Click to expand...

ditto!! i'm so excited for us!!! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly2

ButterCup17 said:


> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!
> 
> Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> mine's at 12:45. i know, i'm so nervous too that they wont be able to tell- especially because i have a huge gender reval party planned for the 5th, so i really need to know haha! i see my OB today for my monthly, so i'm going to ask her if there's anything in particular i can do to maybe improve chances on baby being cooperative (i've read drink juice to make it active, but then i've read don't drink juice b/c it could move too much!) i'll let you know what she says :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please let me know what she says.. I drink a lot of orange juice at the moment.. Think its what I'm craving lol I never used to drink it before I was pregnant but I'm going thought 4 cartons a week!!Click to expand...
> 
> she said don't do anything out of the ordinary, just go as your typically would. she said by this far along there is no reason the tech shouldnt be able to tell the gender! hope she's right!! ONE MORE DAY...YAY!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay less than a day left!! Can't wait till we see our little bubbas on the screen.. Il be on the look out to see what your having.. Good luck and hope it goes well and we both get to find out xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ditto!! i'm so excited for us!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey.. Hope your scan went well.. Did you find out what your having? We did we are :pink: so very happy.. They wouldn't let us have a potty shot apparently they aren't allowed hospital policy here :( but we got a clear view there wasn't anything in between the legs! My oh is paying for me to have a scan done in November as my early birthday/Christmas present so I'm gonna get them to double check! :happydance:


----------



## ButterCup17

Butterfly2 said:


> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!
> 
> Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> mine's at 12:45. i know, i'm so nervous too that they wont be able to tell- especially because i have a huge gender reval party planned for the 5th, so i really need to know haha! i see my OB today for my monthly, so i'm going to ask her if there's anything in particular i can do to maybe improve chances on baby being cooperative (i've read drink juice to make it active, but then i've read don't drink juice b/c it could move too much!) i'll let you know what she says :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please let me know what she says.. I drink a lot of orange juice at the moment.. Think its what I'm craving lol I never used to drink it before I was pregnant but I'm going thought 4 cartons a week!!Click to expand...
> 
> she said don't do anything out of the ordinary, just go as your typically would. she said by this far along there is no reason the tech shouldnt be able to tell the gender! hope she's right!! ONE MORE DAY...YAY!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay less than a day left!! Can't wait till we see our little bubbas on the screen.. Il be on the look out to see what your having.. Good luck and hope it goes well and we both get to find out xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ditto!! i'm so excited for us!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey.. Hope your scan went well.. Did you find out what your having? We did we are :pink: so very happy.. They wouldn't let us have a potty shot apparently they aren't allowed hospital policy here :( but we got a clear view there wasn't anything in between the legs! My oh is paying for me to have a scan done in November as my early birthday/Christmas present so I'm gonna get them to double check! :happydance:Click to expand...

yay!!!! congrats!!!! i'm headed out the door now to go to my apt!! i'll let you know when i'm back :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly2

ButterCup17 said:


> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!
> 
> Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> mine's at 12:45. i know, i'm so nervous too that they wont be able to tell- especially because i have a huge gender reval party planned for the 5th, so i really need to know haha! i see my OB today for my monthly, so i'm going to ask her if there's anything in particular i can do to maybe improve chances on baby being cooperative (i've read drink juice to make it active, but then i've read don't drink juice b/c it could move too much!) i'll let you know what she says :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please let me know what she says.. I drink a lot of orange juice at the moment.. Think its what I'm craving lol I never used to drink it before I was pregnant but I'm going thought 4 cartons a week!!Click to expand...
> 
> she said don't do anything out of the ordinary, just go as your typically would. she said by this far along there is no reason the tech shouldnt be able to tell the gender! hope she's right!! ONE MORE DAY...YAY!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay less than a day left!! Can't wait till we see our little bubbas on the screen.. Il be on the look out to see what your having.. Good luck and hope it goes well and we both get to find out xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ditto!! i'm so excited for us!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck :hugs:
> Hey.. Hope your scan went well.. Did you find out what your having? We did we are :pink: so very happy.. They wouldn't let us have a potty shot apparently they aren't allowed hospital policy here :( but we got a clear view there wasn't anything in between the legs! My oh is paying for me to have a scan done in November as my early birthday/Christmas present so I'm gonna get them to double check! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!!! congrats!!!! i'm headed out the door now to go to my apt!! i'll let you know when i'm back :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## ButterCup17

Butterfly2 said:


> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!
> 
> Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> mine's at 12:45. i know, i'm so nervous too that they wont be able to tell- especially because i have a huge gender reval party planned for the 5th, so i really need to know haha! i see my OB today for my monthly, so i'm going to ask her if there's anything in particular i can do to maybe improve chances on baby being cooperative (i've read drink juice to make it active, but then i've read don't drink juice b/c it could move too much!) i'll let you know what she says :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please let me know what she says.. I drink a lot of orange juice at the moment.. Think its what I'm craving lol I never used to drink it before I was pregnant but I'm going thought 4 cartons a week!!Click to expand...
> 
> she said don't do anything out of the ordinary, just go as your typically would. she said by this far along there is no reason the tech shouldnt be able to tell the gender! hope she's right!! ONE MORE DAY...YAY!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay less than a day left!! Can't wait till we see our little bubbas on the screen.. Il be on the look out to see what your having.. Good luck and hope it goes well and we both get to find out xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ditto!! i'm so excited for us!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck :hugs:
> Hey.. Hope your scan went well.. Did you find out what your having? We did we are :pink: so very happy.. They wouldn't let us have a potty shot apparently they aren't allowed hospital policy here :( but we got a clear view there wasn't anything in between the legs! My oh is paying for me to have a scan done in November as my early birthday/Christmas present so I'm gonna get them to double check! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!!! congrats!!!! i'm headed out the door now to go to my apt!! i'll let you know when i'm back :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

We were totally shocked, but it's a boy! <3


----------



## Butterfly2

ButterCup17 said:


> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ButterCup17 said:
> 
> 
> i say girl! i find out on thursday too!! cant wait!!!!
> 
> Aww, I'm soo excited! Can't wait.. I have a feeling this baby will be a boy, don't mind so long its healthy! What time is your scan? Mines at 11.30 I'm soo nervous incase baby doesn't want to show and the sonographer can't tell us what it is!! Eek:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> mine's at 12:45. i know, i'm so nervous too that they wont be able to tell- especially because i have a huge gender reval party planned for the 5th, so i really need to know haha! i see my OB today for my monthly, so i'm going to ask her if there's anything in particular i can do to maybe improve chances on baby being cooperative (i've read drink juice to make it active, but then i've read don't drink juice b/c it could move too much!) i'll let you know what she says :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please let me know what she says.. I drink a lot of orange juice at the moment.. Think its what I'm craving lol I never used to drink it before I was pregnant but I'm going thought 4 cartons a week!!Click to expand...
> 
> she said don't do anything out of the ordinary, just go as your typically would. she said by this far along there is no reason the tech shouldnt be able to tell the gender! hope she's right!! ONE MORE DAY...YAY!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay less than a day left!! Can't wait till we see our little bubbas on the screen.. Il be on the look out to see what your having.. Good luck and hope it goes well and we both get to find out xx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ditto!! i'm so excited for us!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck :hugs:
> Hey.. Hope your scan went well.. Did you find out what your having? We did we are :pink: so very happy.. They wouldn't let us have a potty shot apparently they aren't allowed hospital policy here :( but we got a clear view there wasn't anything in between the legs! My oh is paying for me to have a scan done in November as my early birthday/Christmas present so I'm gonna get them to double check! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yay!!!! congrats!!!! i'm headed out the door now to go to my apt!! i'll let you know when i'm back :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We were totally shocked, but it's a boy! <3Click to expand...

Aww congratulations on being :blue: hope the scan went wel
And baby is healthy xx


----------

